# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Địa chỉ mua sắm tại Malaysia

## yeuhanoi

*Nhắc tới mua sắm chúng ta thường nghĩ tới những "thiên đường mua sắm" như Singapore, Thái Lan hay Paris. Nhưng chính người dân ở những "thiên đường" này lại đổ xô đến Malaysia để... shopping. Hàng năm có khoảng 1,5 triệu du khách Singapore và 2,5 triệu du khách Thái Lan tìm đến Malaysia vào các mùa giảm giá điều đó cho thấy sức hấp dẫn của Malaysia đối với các tín đồ nghiện mua sắm mạnh đến mức nào.* 

_Có hàng trăm trung tâm thương mại lớn nhỏ trải đều trên khắp các thành phố ở Malaysia nhưng tập trung đông nhất vẫn là thủ đô Kuala Lumpur._

  Mùa giảm giá được bắt đầu vào dịp lễ hội mầu sắc của Malaysia (Colours of Malaysia) diễn ra vào tháng 7 và lễ hội Siêu giảm giá (Mega Sales Canival) kéo dài từ tháng 7 cho tới tháng 9. Vào mùa giảm giá này tất cả các hàng hóa, dịch vụ tại Malaysia đều được giảm giá từ 10 - 80% so với giá bán ngày bình thường. Và có lẽ cũng là một "nét văn hóa mới" của người Malaysia đó là dù mua hàng ở các trung tâm thương mại, siêu thị hay các cửa hàng ở chợ du khách cũng phải trả giá. Bạn có thể tìm đến những địa chỉ sau nếu đến Malaysia.

*1. Kuala Lumpur:* Xứng đáng là một "thiên đường mới" cho những tín đồ mua sắm với vô số những trung tâm thương mại lớn và sang trọng bậc nhất Châu Á.

*Suria KLCC*

  Nằm ngay tại những tầng dưới cùng của tòa tháp đôi Petronas nổi tiếng thế giới, vẻ sang trọng, sa hoa với vô số những nhãn hiệu thời trang nổi tiếng thế giới chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn kinh ngạc và choáng ngợp. Bên cạnh khu thương mại này còn có cả nhà hàng, quán bar, phòng triển lãm tranh nghệ thuật cho những du khách nghỉ ngơi thư giãn sau khi đã shopping mệt mỏi.

*China Town*

  Nếu không tìm được những món đồ phù hợp tại Suria KLCC bạn có thể ghé qua China Town nằm gần khu vực người Hoa sinh sống và buôn bán tấp nập Petaling. Nhìn chung các mặt hàng ở đây rất phong phú và đa dạng về chủng loại, chất lượng thì thuộc dạng trung bình nhưng giá thì được các nhân viên bán hàng hét cao gấp 3 đến 4 lần giá bán. Chính vì vậy bạn nên cẩn thận và xem kỹ món hàng trước khi trả giá. Việc trả giá ở đây cũng thoải mái nhưng tốt nhất nên đi dạo quanh đây một vòng tham khảo các mức giá rồi hãy quyết định mua hàng.

*Bukit Bintang*

  Nằm ngay trong trung tâm khu "tam giác vàng" Bukit Bintang (hay còn gọi là BB Plaza) là trung tâm mua sắm náo nhiệt bậc nhất thủ đô Kuala Lumpur. Từ sáng cho tới đêm lúc nào cũng có người ra người vào đông vui và nhộn nhịp. Ở đây không có ranh giới giữa ngày và đêm, ánh điện lúc nào cũng sáng trưng cùng lấp lánh những thời trang hàng hiệu từ quần áo giày dép, dây lưng cho đến những chiếc ví da sang trọng đủ các loại mặt hàng. Nhưng đông khách nhất là các cửa hàng bán đồng hồ và các mặt hàng điện tử.

_Kuala Lumpur xứng đáng là một "thiên đường mới" cho những tín đồ mua sắm với vô số những trung tâm thương mại lớn và sang trọng bậc nhất Châu Á._

*Central Market*

  Sau khi tham quan và mua sắm ở China Town bạn có thể đi bộ 5 phút là tới một trong những trung tâm mua sắm cũng không kém phần nhộn nhịp và đông vui Central Market. Nơi đây bày bán đủ các loại mặt hàng từ thượng vàng hạ cám nhưng nhiều nhất vẫn là các sản phẩm điện tử, điện lạnh như TV, máy nghe nhạc MP3... rất nhiều du khách đã chọn mua các sản phẩm như máy xay sinh tố, máy ép trái cây ở đây vì giá cả rất rẻ và chất lượng cũng đảm bảo. Các cửa hàng nơi đây phục vụ chủ yếu cho khách du lịch quốc tế vì vậy trả giá là một phần không thể thiếu trong khi mua hàng.
*
Mid Valley Megamall*

  Mid Valley Megamall nằm tại trung tâm sôi động nhất của thành phố Kuala Lumpur. Chất lượng, mẫu mã và chủng loại hàng hóa ở đây phong phú và đa dạng tùy từng số tiền mà bạn bỏ ra. Vào mùa giảm giá, hàng loạt các cửa hàng thời trang lớn ở đây đều đồng loạt giảm giá.

*The Gardenmall
*
  Nằm trung tâm của thủ đô Kuala Lumpur, The Gardenmall được xây dựng năm 2007 là một trong những trung tâm thương mại lớn, hiện đại và sang trọng. Nằm kế bên Mid Valley Megamall và từ khi ra đời 2 trung tâm này đã tạo nên một khu tổ hợp đô thị khổng lồ mang tên Mid Valley City thu hút rất nhiều khách du lịch quốc tế đến đây để tham quan và mua sắm. Ở đây có hàng trăm cửa hàng lớn nhỏ bày bán rất nhiều thứ hàng hóa khác nhau.

*Pavilion Kuala Lumpur*

  Với vô số những khách sạn sang trọng và san sát những trung tâm thương mại sa hoa, Pavilion là một nơi lý tưởng cho những ai đam mê thời trang hàng hiệu nổi tiếng. Những thương hiệu thường thường bậc trung chưa bao giờ có một vị trí trên các kệ hàng nơi đây. Từ những đôi vớ, chiếc dây lưng cho đến những bộ đầm dạ hội đều mang tên tuổi của những thương hiệu lơn. Tuy nhiên giá cả ở đây không hề rẻ chút nào, nhưng nếu vào mùa giảm giá bạn cũng có cơ hội sở hữu chúng với giá rẻ bằng thậm chí rẻ hơn một số trung tâm khác.

_Pavilion là một nơi lý tưởng cho những ai đam mê thời trang hàng hiệu nổi tiếng._

*Sungei Wang Plaza*

  Là một trong những trung tâm lớn và xuất hiện đầu tiên tại Kuala Lumpur vì vậy Sungei Wang Plaza luôn sôi động và nhộn nhịp. Bày bán đủ loại hàng hóa khác nhau nhưng nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là những mặt hàng điện tử như máy tính xách tay, máy nghe nhạc Mp3, TV... Nhưng khách du lịch luôn tập trung đông nhất ở những cửa hàng điện thoại di động vì mẫu mã rất đa dạng, phong phú và giá thì rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với sản phẩm cùng loại ở Việt Nam.

*2. Putrajaya:* Là một thành phố trẻ, hiện đại và năng động thì không thể thiếu những trung tâm thương mại sang trọng và bề thế. Cùng với việc trở thành một trong những trung tâm hành chính mới của Malaysia thì việc xuất hiện của các trung tâm thương mại tại đây đang dần chứng tỏ sự phát triển nhanh chóng của thành phố này.

*Menara PJH*

  Nằm trên mảnh đất vàng của thành phố trẻ Putrajaya, Tháp đôi Memara PJH bày bán rất nhiều sản phẩm từ những bộ đồ thời trang cao cấp cho đến những chiếc bàn ủi giá bình dân, từ những nhà hàng, quán bar sang trọng cho đến những trung tâm thương mại giá bình dân. Tất cả những gì du khách muốn mua tại thành phố này đều có tại Tháp đôi Memara PJH.

_Thành phố Putrajaya phát triển nhanh chóng, cùng với đó là sự xuất hiện của nhiều trung tâm thương mại lớn._

*3. Malacca:* Là một thành phố cổ nhưng không vì vậy mà nơi đây không có những trung tâm thương mại sầm uất. Bên cạnh những khu phố với những căn nhà cổ xưa, những tòa thánh đường hàng trăm tuổi vẫn nổi lên những trung tâm thương mại bề thế và hiện đại.

*Buit Mart*

  Là trung tâm lớn nhất Malacca cả về quy mô bên ngoài lẫn chủng loại hàng hóa được bày trí bên trong. Nằm trên con đường huyết mạch và đắt giá nhất thành phố bên cạnh những khu buôn bán sầm uất và náo nhiệt của người Hoa, sau lưng là những con phố cổ theo phong cách phương Tây lúc nào cũng tấp nập du khách quốc tế. Nơi đây  bán rất nhiều những chủng loại hàng hóa có thời trang cao cấp và có cả những món quà lưu niệm thủ công mỹ nghệ của người dân địa phương.

*Factory Outlet Store*

  Factory Outlet Store cũng là địa chỉ bạn có thể đến. Giá cả ở đây phải chăng, hàng hóa phong phú đa dang về chủng loại là một trong các lý do mà nơi đây luôn thu hút đông đảo khách hàng tới tham quan và mua sắm. Factory Outlet Store có một địa điểm thuận lợi và số lượng lớn những cửa hàng bán đủ loại sản phẩm.

*Hang Tuah Mall*

  Ban đầu được xây dựng chỉ với mục đích cho các cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm nhỏ nhưng với sự thuận lợi về vị trí địa lý cùng sự ưa thích của du khách quốc tế với những mặt hàng nơi đây Hang Tuah đã mở rộng qua từng năm và hiện nay đã trở thành một trong những trung tâm thương mại lớn bán đầy đủ các mặt hàng và do người Hoa quản lý. Buổi tối những con đường xung quanh trung tâm này người đi bộ tấp nập trong tiếng nhạc xập xình của các quán cà phê hai bên đường và những ánh đèn màu rất ấn tượng.

*4. Langkawi* - hòn đảo miễn thuế: Không chỉ quyến rũ khách du lịch bằng những bờ cát trắng trải dài, Langkawi còn là một trong những nơi mà mọi tín đồ mua sắm đều ước mơ được tới không chỉ một lần. Tất cả hàng hóa trên hòn đảo này đều được miễn thuế hoàn toàn. Các sản phẩm ở đây đều rẻ hơn ngoài thị trường từ 20 - 30% đặc biệt hàng điện tử thì giá cả rất hấp dẫn. Nơi đây trung tâm mua sắm mọc lên rất nhiều tập trung chủ yếu ở trong hoặc xung quanh các khu khách sạn hoặc resort cao cấp.

_Langkawi là một trong những nơi mà mọi tín đồ mua sắm đều ước mơ được tới không chỉ một lần._

  Du khách quốc tế đến với Malaysia sau khi ra về thường mua rất nhiều đồ từ quần áo cho đến những món quà lưu niệm nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh nhưng rất có ý nghĩa. Một quả chuông nho nhỏ được chế tác rất tinh xảo mang đậm phong cách truyền thống của người Malaysia hoặc hình ảnh thu nhỏ của tháp đôi Petronas - biểu tượng của đất nước Malaysia cũng được du khách mua nhiều với giá cả khá phải chăng khoảng 3 - 5 USD tùy kích cỡ. Nhưng cà vạt có lẽ là sự lựa chọn của nhiều du khách nhất dành cho những người đàn ông của mình, cà vạt được bán tại nhiều nơi trong các trung tâm thương mại lớn hoặc ở những chợ nhỏ với giá khá rẻ và mẫu mã cũng đa dạng.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------


## sacpin

Malaysia sầm uất thật

----------

